# Bowfishing Question



## BowHunter89 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am trying to figure out what the deal is with bowfishing rests is. Can someone explain why I can't use a regular ol prong rest bowfishing?


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 28, 2008)

*prong style rest*

you probably can, but bowfishing is normaly a fast action sport and you arrow will probably fall off the rest.
 If you use a prong style rest be dang sure you use a cable slide so your string doesn't get wrapped around the rest.


----------



## shawn mills (Mar 3, 2008)

stick with the simple ol roller type rest. bass pro or cabelas -$10.00.
nothing to tangle and they are simple. simple works.


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 3, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> stick with the simple ol roller type rest. bass pro or cabelas -$10.00.
> nothing to tangle and they are simple. simple works.



+1 on that Shawn


----------



## wack em (Mar 3, 2008)

I shoot a recurve and just let the arrow rest on the shelf


----------



## satchmo (Mar 3, 2008)

*your arrows*



BowHunter89 said:


> I am trying to figure out what the deal is with bowfishing rests is. Can someone explain why I can't use a regular ol prong rest bowfishing?



Most likely the reason you can't use a regular rest is that fishing arrows weigh is a pound.Mabe not a pound but close.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Mar 3, 2008)

Alright thanks I was just wondering what was so special about all these roller rests and all I guess when you do the math the really do weigh that much!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 3, 2008)

exactly !!!! they are way to heavy . i have shot the muzzy fish hook rest and like it alot too. the best roller rest i have ever shot was called the dream rest. i had very few arrows fall off that. if you have a dedicated bow, in my opinion, you can't beat an epoxy rest. cheap, easy, and bullet proof. all my bows wear one of those.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 3, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105538&highlight=101

here is how my rig is set up


----------



## wack em (Mar 3, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> exactly !!!! they are way to heavy . i have shot the muzzy fish hook rest and like it alot too. the best roller rest i have ever shot was called the dream rest. i had very few arrows fall off that. if you have a dedicated bow, in my opinion, you can't beat an epoxy rest. cheap, easy, and bullet proof. all my bows wear one of those.



What kind of epoxy do you use to make those?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 4, 2008)

it is called quick steel and you can get it in the auto sction at wal mart. 2 part epoxy that is moldable ,cheap and strong!!!!


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice...yall do well I see!!!


----------

